# Mini Itx Motherboard



## aashish75 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,
Anybody using mini ITX motherboards in non air conditioned home in India? Any feedback will be appreciated as I am interested in building a Multimedia Pc using Mini ITX motherboard.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

are you wondering about heat issue if you use m itx motherboard. well if that is the case then let me tell ya that it depends on the case which you will be using. Bitfenix prodigy is the best from what i have read.


----------



## aashish75 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, I am worrying about heat issue. I am looking for opinion of somebody who is using Mini Itx board.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

aashish75 said:


> Yes, I am worrying about heat issue. I am looking for opinion of somebody who is using Mini Itx board.



Normally MITX MB's should be cheap considered their features not their size but they are costly abroad as well as in India for which one can surely get Asus GRYOHON Z87 for that price. Even MITX cabinet's are also costly considered their size and although they are small and can be placed anywhere but they tend to get real hot in India especially take Bitfenix Prodigy @ 6700. At this price one can get Corsair 500R which provides excellent tool free assembly, cable management and cooling. Prodigy is considered only for cooler climates and not for southern states as they are normally very hotter during summers and add to this some bit of humidity in coastal cities. Mostly GPU's tend to get problems because of this humidity only.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 20, 2013)

aashish75 said:


> Hi,
> Anybody using mini ITX motherboards in non air conditioned home in India? Any feedback will be appreciated as I am interested in building a Multimedia Pc using Mini ITX motherboard.



It would be helpful if you could furnish more details for the term multimedia may open the path for wild guessing.

Are you looking for a APU/Dual Atom based solution??? Or say something more conventional like an i3/i5?
Based on the above...do you plan to plonk a gfx card? If so, then will you be content with a half height /full height card? GTX 760 TI MINI ITX ?? 
PSU? Got the moolah Modular?? or maybe a SFX form factor SS 450W that can even power a GTX TITAN  (SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- ST45SF)

Im sure you must be aware of the pc cases that support mini itx---- you have the cubes with the likes of prodigy or the SS sugo-5 , and then you have the Small form factor cases such as say this one :IN WIN BP655.200BL Black Steel Mini-ITX Desktop Computer Case 200W Power Supply - Newegg.com. 

Long story short...circa 2010, used to run a C2D E7400 with a 9500GT half height on a micro atx  mobo in a chinese SFF slim case in an excruciatingly hot room. The mobo was a cheap micro atx ..and remember cheap mobos back then had cheap elctrolytic capacitors and poorly implemented power phase designs......but it ran ..and it ran for 20hrs a day for straight 6 months ....it was my dwld rig cum an occasional gaming box for my roomie.

Modern itx mobos, even the cheap ones, feature all solid caps and decent build quality..take this for an example :Newegg.com - ASRock H81M-ITX LGA 1150 Intel H81 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard


----------

